# Please review my senior hunter test land series



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

This is the judge location and the right hand gunner station in the distance. This was a previous JH test we ran last summer. Vegetation is the same and weather will be about the same - overcast and foggy. The judge location is on a rise that the dogs will run down and across to the gunners. The photo is taken from up on the parking lot.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey I don't know about tests up there, but all of their blinds were longer than 40 to 50 yards. In fact, the very last one she did was up a slope with heavy cover and the judge said to all of us, "a very simple 90 yard blind"

Just don't want you to get out there and have her fizzling cause she isn't used to pushing longer lines.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for that reminder. Both blinds can be extended longer than they are.


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

arial pics are nice but i really like pics from the line you can see what is infant of each dog. but from the pics you posted i like A.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

This is taken a little closer to the line. The dog is coming up the hill. The vegetation is muskeg, which is really deep moss/weeds, about knee deep or more. Very spongy and hard to run in. Lots of dips and swells out there in the field and easy for a dog to lose their way. It's also wet at the bottom of each step, squish.

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi! These are really fun! The photos from the ground are AMAZING. Such beautiful scenery!!!

OK a few things I see:

Bottom setup depending on wind the trailing series that close could cause a boatload of problems if they can smell the birds out there....

I like the short walkup or diversion bird on the top setup. However, throwing it first as a walkup bird is going to throw a real wrinkle in that mark. It's setting that mark up as under-the-arc and you're going to get dogs who hunt short or otherwise get confused, and majorly if Left Gunner is the memory bird. Now, pitch it the other way and it won't affect your test that much. OR leave it as it is, and use it as a diversion bird, if Left Gunner is the go bird, you can pitch the short one as a diversion when they are on the way back from Right Gunner (memory bird). 

MAKE YOUR BLINDS LONGER----------!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (+ one million exclamation points)


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks Anney, I chickened out on making the blinds longer. I can stretch them out.

The scenery is amazing up here, all the time. Now our days are 20 hours long. The sun just barely goes below the horizon, so the nights aren't dark at all. The tourists come up to see the northern lights in the summer, and we have to tell them have to go south to see them! Alaska really is dog heaven.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

To put you in the mood here's the windshield view on the way to the test. 45 minutes of this view, which doesn't hurt your eyes. You can understand why we have so many head-on collisions while people are rubbernecking looking for whales.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Here's the land series map. The muskeg was dry, so no squishing at the bottom when you stepped into it. Easier for the dogs to run in. Distances for gunners was 92 and 96 yards. I did not get an accurate distance for the blind.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

This is the left hand gunner. The dogs had to run down a hill right at the line. The was pretty steep and was about 25' above the level of the flat area. Wind was at our backs, so the dogs tended to over run the marks a bit. Easy mark for all dogs. This was the memory bird.

The gunner is a black dot in the center of the photo, very hard to see. I took the photo from the line before the holding blind was put up.

The distraction bird was throw 1/2 down the hill in the left hand side of the photo.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

This is the right hand gunner and the blind. The blind is on the rise to the right of the gunner. The gunner could then run out and plant the bird when necessary. This mark was hard for a lot of dogs. They got confused running the side hill to the gunner. They also tended to follow the trail instead of running across it. The show labs had an especially bad time with this mark, they all ran short. The blind was really a 2 whistle blind.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

man I've been wondering how everything went for you! It looks all so beautiful! Nice land to train on. The water was like glass!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

MOP,
the water is like glass. I have no idea how deep those old dredging ponds are, but you can see every inch of the bottom. Not mucky like the other peat bogs we run. But it is ICE cold water. Some of the dogs put their feet in and got right back out. A couple had to be encouraged to get their birds.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah, when I'd go visit the salt mines in Germany it was so clear that it looked shallow but they told us they were hundreds of feet deep!


----------

